# Betta and other fish



## xkookooman (Jan 2, 2006)

I just bought a 2.5 gallon tank that has a divider in the middle. I was thinking of putting the betta on one side, and some other fish on the other. Is this setup ok? and if so, what kind of fish should I put.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

You say SOME other fish in the other side, i'm afraid to say 1.2 gallons isn't alot for another fish, you can get a betta on either side.. but if i were you, i'd remove the divider, and get myself a betta and a snail, or maybe three female guppies? Something nice like that.


----------



## xkookooman (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh.. So I can put female guppies and the betta wont attack it?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I meant without the Betta.
A betta and a snail.. or three guppies.. or a couple of shrimp, or some inverts.
Thats all you can really put in there. Choose.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah I agree with Chazwick, theres not too much you can put in a 2.5, and bettas are really better off in a tank without other fish.


----------



## Frozen (Jan 4, 2006)

A betta would get along with others without the divider. When introduced to other fish (not other bettas of course) it will show an aggresive display but it wont kill your other fish. If it does try and chase them, Bettas arn't fast enough to catch other smaller fish. Iv always had a betta in my tank and it has never been a problem.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a betta with platies. What was being said above though was that 2.5g divided or not betta or not it's not big enough for really any other fish. Possibly three guppies but I wouldn't do it. My betta showed aggression to my platies but nothing to worry about but they CANNOT go with guppies because of their finnage the betta mistakes it for being one of itself. I know this because I ordered a trio of guppies & my other tank wasn't ready when I suspected so I was forced to put the trio in the 10g with the betta. I had to immediately remove the betta and put him in a vase as a last resort for a week. The betta tried attaking the guppies when introduced especially the male because of male's extra long finnage.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i have three bettas witha swordtail and 2 dwarf gouramis but thats in a 20 gallon.

i think just a male betta is good but sometimes you can have 2 females


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a male betta with some wild endlers, three gambusia and some shrimp.

You could put three to four gambusia in here, if they are male.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I had my betta in with some neons, In a 2.4 gallon. It turned out that it was not enough room, both types of fish got stressed, the betta got ich and I had to move the neons to my 10 gallon.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

2.5 gallons would be the absolute minimum for a betta. And 3 female livebearers? You'll have 50 within the month! I'd put a betta in. An adf would also work


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

remember guppies are best in a 5-10 gallon swords and mollies should be in a 20 as they can get 6"


----------

